# Denise here,



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2015)

I am still at the mission and the hardest thing was no wifi, so I did get downtown each day, even since my truck broke, I am still walking, and getting lots of exercise

Yesterday I splurged and bought a Straight talk "hotspot" device.  Wowee, even though just a GB per month (15.00 bucks) I get high-speed, so I will get to be on especially in the evenings after 8, and some time to spare in the a.m.

Looking for a place to rent when my time is up here at the mission (only 3 months allowed because of my income)  Some of this may be repetitive info, but I can't remember what all I've shared lol, doi!!  This is still such a good thing that has happened though.  I am on a schedule, sleep like a baby since being out all day usually greattttttt food, lots of protein, vegies, fruits.

I am looking into other options besides lakeport now because, I seem to get different info every time I call the Bella vista.  I love the area, it's like so awesome, but I may have to settle for less.  My friend Mrs. R. has been so wonderful in filling me in on the town, goings on, and it will be a real dream come true if I actually make it there

My truck I mentioned has blown possible a hose from the radiator (year or so old radiator w/all new hoses, hmmm???)

There's a Toyota dealer right in front of the mission and they've offered to take a look.  I can't imagine what they may charge, but once it's diagnosed, I may find someone that can put it in.  Toyota is so kind to the folks at the mission, I admit to hoping for a break, we'll see.  They have coffee, free in the a.m.s and welcome us whether we eat or not, very kind.  We just can't hang out there of course.  Some folks take advantage, and they get booted out.

Anyway, guess more later, sure miss being around more, but things will work out, maybe better then my plan, who knows hugs to all, Denise


----------



## Josiah (May 4, 2015)

Great to hear from you Denise. You''ve been sorely missed around here.


----------



## drifter (May 4, 2015)

Hi Denise, I have been wondering how you are making out in your present digs. I keep hoping good things will come your way.
Hugs back to you. Stay in touch as you can.


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Awww it's lovely to hear from you Denise, I was just wondering today what was going on with you, we really miss your happy face...do keep us updated when you can, and wishing you lots of luck with the truck repair.. xx


----------



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2015)

Hi all, and glad to see you as well  I did just get the info on "what's" wrong with the truck, freeze plug  The bad part of the cost which I haven't got yet, is in my truck you supposedly have to remove the transmission, or "move" it to reach the plug to replace it.  I am getting mixed opinions on that so who knows

Pretty pic of you HD!  I bet you've been to your Mike and the Mechanics concert by now

Just thanks to all of you for writing, and wow, this "hotspot" is so cool.  I am kickin back until 4 when we get an easy chore, then dinner at 5, cleanup at 6, easy breezy too, then chapel which is about 30 minutes.  If someone doesn't come to preach we get a movie.  Spiderman was the last one and we only have to watch 30 minutes of it.  I would like to watch the whole movie but the chairs are just dinner table chairs.  I know, picky picky, no more princess denise, LOL!!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 4, 2015)

Denise! Good to hear from you!

:bighug:


----------



## hollydolly (May 4, 2015)

Thanks for the compliment Denise, it's not a very recent photo about 5 years old..but hey..  Yes I saw Mike and the Mechanics, fab show and it was packed solid,  but they were really strict about not permitting photos so I was reaaaallly disappointed about that and the seats had no lumber support so I stood the whole way through the concert, but otherwise it was a really good night. 

They played their newest song which they've not released yet, but I've found it on youtube someone clearly sneakily recorded it at a concert in Edinburgh just a few days before the concert here in London ...I'm sure you'll love it..


----------



## jujube (May 4, 2015)

Glad to hear you're doing well, Denise.  I keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2015)

Oh wow, sounds great, can't believe no photos??  Geesh, what's this world coming too Don't answer that, lol  I have to figure my account page out for the "hotspot" I've got, to watch my gigs?  I only get 1GB per month (download) but I am sure I can at least watch a youtube vid since that's streaming

Hi AM  It's good to not have to go to the library just to check email etc, and talk to you guys  I'll be in closer touch, have lots of stories to tell, lol, funny ones for sure.  Like the day I decided to livin up the gals dorm so was giving line-dancing lessons, oh, then this neat gal that is about a foot taller than I were showing them all the two step.  I insisted on getting to lead, hilarious. Oh yeah, then they always are calling roll right?  Well the other day a few of us wise-crackers, instead of saying "here" said a different name.  One gal started it by calling herself Spring when her real name is Summer.  I used AbbeyNormal.  

We get to have some fun, but darn it, food fights are absolutely out of the questionhwell:


----------



## Denise1952 (May 4, 2015)

Thanks Jujube I think of you all often:love_heart:


----------



## Misty (May 4, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Thanks Jujube I think of you all often:love_heart:



Hi Denise.....Terrific seeing you back here....You have been missed, Dear Lady. :love_heart:
The people that are at the mission with you are going to really miss you and all the fun 
they enjoyed with you, when you leave there.

As for food fights being absolutely out of the question, it didn't stop my son when he was in Jr. High.
He started a food fight in the cafeteria during lunch, and so many kids joined in, they had to close down the cafeteria, and mom got a call from the principle....embarrassing. :redface-new:

:bighug:


----------



## ronaldj (May 4, 2015)

take care as it looks like you are....hope you can get settled soon


----------



## Glinda (May 4, 2015)

Denise, what a breath of fresh air to hear from you!  I think of you often.  You have such a positive attitude, I'm sure things will work out for you.  You're an inspiration to us all.  Take care and keep in touch.  We miss you! :grouphug:


----------



## Warrigal (May 4, 2015)

So pleased to hear from you. :missyou:
If you can, do tell us more of your daily experiences and of the people you meet.


----------



## Cookie (May 4, 2015)

Great to hear that your fine, Denise.  I'm sure everything will fall into place soon.  You seem so up and well and enjoying. Take care.


----------



## DoItMyself (May 4, 2015)

I'm genuinely glad to hear you're doing well.  I sincerely wish you the very best, and I have a strong feeling that you'll land on your feet.


----------



## ndynt (May 5, 2015)

Denise...so good to see your smiling face and to read your update.  You are missed.  Think of you often. You are an amazingly resilient woman.  Hopefully, your truck repair will not be too expensive.  And that you will find the "right" place to live very soon.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 5, 2015)

Sounds like you're doing okay Denise, that's good news.  Hopefully you'll be in a place of your own soon, good luck and take care of yourself.


----------



## AprilT (May 5, 2015)

Good to see things are moving along for you Denise, hope you'll be in a place of your own real soon.


----------



## Meanderer (May 5, 2015)

*Thanks for checking in!*

Hey Denise!  Good to hear from you, and know you are doing well!  Hoping good things await you, round the bend!  Get your truck running ASAP, then its there for you if you need it.  We miss you.  - Jim


----------



## Raven (May 5, 2015)

Hi Denise, So good to hear from you and that things are going okay, except for the truck.
Hope it can be repaired without costing a lot.
From all the replies here you can tell you are missed.  Check in whenever you can, you brighten my day
with your positive attitude.
Thinking of you and wishing good luck to you always.


----------



## Denise1952 (May 9, 2015)

You guys are all great, so glad to see your replies.  I am so busy I hardly have enough energy left to get on, but I will, like this a.m.  

Especially for Dame's request, but for all of my buddies here, I'll tell an average day for me.  Also, again, if I did mention it already, this has been the best thing that could have happened to me  Even my truck going belly up with a blown freeze plug, which most of you know is a good sum of dough.  It's in the shop, and if I weren't staying at the mission for free I could no way get my truck fixed  More on that later

We are awake at 6 but don't have to get up and out until 9.  We do have to attend a 10 min. devotional at 8 which I like very much.  We have real mattresses by the way, some are very new.  We all chip in to clean (well, most of us) and it's very clean and disinfected.  We are served good meals, with protein, fruit, vegies every day.  I buy extra things I need like nuts and seeds, eggs.

I volunteer to do a "large" amount of laundry each Thursday I wasn't sure I could handle, but I like doing it, nice commercial machines, plus, I get to wash my own clothing here, where no one gets to do that unless they volunteer.  We do cleanup after every meal we eat at the mission and it's a breeze, since I learned "how to"   They are careful, and we date the food, things like that Lots of clothing for folks in need, bathroom/shower supplies galore.  I don't have to do the regular "clean the house" chores at 4 when I do laundry.  I like the changes in schedule once in awhile  In by 9 (in the building) lights out at 10 but if you have a reader or tiny flashlight, you can read as long as you want.

Oh, somewhere in there I do shower, LOL!!  I walk probably 4 miles at least a day since the truck broke, blessing also  Building muscle, shedding fat yeehaw, LOL More later on a true blessing that happened yesterday!!  You'll have to tune in later to hear about it hugs to all, Denise:love_heart:

PS if you have questions, please feel free to ask, I feel I am here for a good reason  Also, as soon as I can get the photos off my cell camera, I will show you thosehope they turn out


----------



## Ameriscot (May 9, 2015)

Denise!!  :bighug:

Good to hear from you!  Sounds like you are doing fantastically!  Any idea when you will get your own place?


----------



## hollydolly (May 9, 2015)

Oh I love to hear your updates Denise.. and know that you're doing well.

I have 2 questions for you honey pie...what does your sister think of you being in the mission and are you still talking?...and 2 (can't remember if I asked this before) but are you sleeping in a dormitory?


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 9, 2015)

Things sound great Denise, looking forward to seeing the pictures...hugs!


----------



## ndynt (May 9, 2015)

Enjoyed your update, Denise.  So hope that your truck will not be as expensive as you anticipate.  Anticipating your pictures.  Stay safe and keep that lovely smile.


----------



## Cookie (May 9, 2015)

Denise, thanks for the update ... glad your doing so well and there are some pretty good perks to living in the hostel - free laundry, bath products, clothese, getting exercise.  Great for you!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 9, 2015)

Got a minute down at the library before I take a big hike over through the Mingus Park, up the hill, and back down to the mission, I think 2 miles.  It's gorgeous here today, but always about wearing layers, LOL, because of the wind.

Hi Holly, yes, a dormitory which is a hoot most of the time.  We've have some wild ones, a few things stolen so yeah, we have to take care, but we laughed til we were sick last night  I've found some great acquaintances, and some similar personalities.  I know, omg, others of my kind out there, beware, LOL!  On my family Holly, I'd rather tell that story another time.  I am not hurting over it like I was because as I mentioned, it turned out to be a blessing to leave my sister's house

Well, one more thing to do online, then back to the "big house" lol, just in fun, we refer to it as that.  They, for the most part, run a "good ship".  I'm grateful denise:love_heart:nthego:


----------



## oakapple (May 9, 2015)

So good to hear from you Denise! I have been off the forum for a while, but just came on today and saw your postings.It's always good to stay upbeat, but you make it look easy ( when of course it isn't.)Glad you were able to buy a tablet to keep in touch here, take care of yourself. Xx :yougogirl:


----------



## Raven (May 9, 2015)

Denise, I am glad you found some friends to laugh and have fun with there.
Walking is such good exercise and you will feel the health benefits from the jaunts you take.
Looking forward to some pictures because you always find beautiful scenery.
Sending good wishes your way.


----------



## merlin (May 10, 2015)

Good to hear from you Denise, glad you are having some fun, and getting over your past hurts, hope you get a more settled future soon. 
Take care


----------



## Robusta (May 10, 2015)

Sounds like things are going well. Freeze plugs suck!!!! Several hours of labor to replace a 30 cent part.  If you have never seen on they resemble a bottle cap. They are simply tapped into a hole in the engine block.  Once the tech gets the transmission out of the way it is a 5 minute job to repair. Unfortunatly you have to pay all that labor to simply  access the plug


----------



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2015)

Robusta said:


> Sounds like things are going well. Freeze plugs suck!!!! Several hours of labor to replace a 30 cent part.  If you have never seen on they resemble a bottle cap. They are simply tapped into a hole in the engine block.  Once the tech gets the transmission out of the way it is a 5 minute job to repair. Unfortunatly you have to pay all that labor to simply  access the plug



Yes, I had read a lot about it online trying to find a work around.  I do have a well-respected man doing the job at his very, busy (good sign) shop so I will just hope for the best.  I only wish cars were built by tech that want to help the car owner, not the mechanics, LOL!!


----------



## Denise1952 (May 11, 2015)

merlin said:


> Good to hear from you Denise, glad you are having some fun, and getting over your past hurts, hope you get a more settled future soon.
> Take care



Thanks much Merlin  It's just not so bad, and really been a blessing in many ways.  I have a ton of photos from yesterday and am heading to the library as my hotspot is only 1GB so I don't download much, nothing really. 1 GB will display a lot of pages though so surely last a month and only 15 bucks each month
I want to put up pics when I get back  See ya'll , have a great day!! Denise


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2015)

Hi Denise!  Looking forward to your photos.


----------



## Meanderer (May 11, 2015)

Enjoy the lemonade Denise!


----------



## hollydolly (May 11, 2015)

Just a quick wave Denise..looking forward to seeing your photos..


----------



## Glinda (May 11, 2015)

Hi, Denise - nice to hear from you.  Sounds like you're taking everything in stride and doing just fine.  Please continue to keep us posted!


----------



## RadishRose (May 12, 2015)

Hey Denise, I wish you luck in your new circumstance. I have been offline for quite some time so didn't know about your move until this thread. Oh I do so wish you the best my dear! Please keep us up to date.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 1, 2015)

It's June already, and we need an update Denise!  Please let us know how you are!


----------



## Debby (Jun 1, 2015)

nwlady said:


> You guys are all great, so glad to see your replies.  I am so busy I hardly have enough energy left to get on, but I will, like this a.m.
> 
> Especially for Dame's request, but for all of my buddies here, I'll tell an average day for me.  Also, again, if I did mention it already, this has been the best thing that could have happened to me  Even my truck going belly up with a blown freeze plug, which most of you know is a good sum of dough.  It's in the shop, and if I weren't staying at the mission for free I could no way get my truck fixed  More on that later
> 
> ...




I have to say Denise, this doesn't sound at all like someone living in a homeless shelter.  Not at all.  You have the greatest spirit in the world!  You make it sound like an adventure that you're on.  And getting off your bum and moving is soooo good for you!  That will be a habit you must continue once you've gotten resettled in your own little cozy 'humble abode' right?  

Lot's of fun hearing from you and we wish you all the luck in the world, finding that perfect little nest!  Love you dear!


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 13, 2015)

Denise.....Phone Home!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2015)

Jim, unless Denise changed her name, she is no longer listed as a member here. I sent a PM, but afraid it's off in cyberspace.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

Click on her profile page, it shows she visited here two days ago on June 11th.  Hopefully she was just to busy to post, or had limited computer use.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 13, 2015)

oh wow, SB, why wasn't her name on the list? Sorry for my misinformation!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 13, 2015)

Here it is RadishRose.


----------



## oakapple (Jun 13, 2015)

hi Denise, how are things with you?We all think about you and wish you well, send us messages when you can?:grouphug:


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 17, 2015)

I'm down the mountain today (staying upriver 30 miles, wow, lovely) at the library and getting groceries/gas etc in Port Orford.  Have a few pics, hope they turned out.  I'll attach  Will someone tell Daddy Jim that I phoned home, LOL!!  hugs to all Denise

PS I'm camping until the 24th, forget if I told anyone  Here are the photos of Elk River Oregon.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 17, 2015)

2 more


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 17, 2015)

Great pics, Denise.  Thanks for postng.  Take care.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jun 17, 2015)

Beautiful pictures, Denise ! It looks like you picked a great place to camp. I have been down the Oregon Coast; but it was a long time ago. Don't think I went to Elk River though.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2015)

Great photos of Elk River, Denise!  It's good to hear that you got a chance to get away for awhile.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 17, 2015)

Good to hear from you, Denise! Great photos.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 17, 2015)

Great camping pics Denise, good to see you're doing well and having a good time!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 17, 2015)

Lovely pictures Denise, it sounds like you're having a wonderful time..I hope you are ...we should nickname you our very own  SF survivalist :love_heart:


----------



## Warrigal (Jun 17, 2015)

Magic places. So good for refreshing the spirit.
Good to hear from you too. :bighug:


----------



## ndynt (Jun 17, 2015)

So good to hear from you Denise.  Looks like you have found a little piece of paradise...beautiful place to camp.  Stay safe.  Miss you.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Here it is RadishRose.
> 
> View attachment 18631



Thanks Sea. I was spelling her name wrong!


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 18, 2015)

Denise, so great to hear from you. Love the pics!  I'm glad you're having such a wonderful time.


----------



## Raven (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Denise, So glad you checked in, you are missed here.
Your pics are beautiful!  You are getting better all the time with photography.
Wish I had your talent for taking lovely scenic photos.

Take care, be well and drop by the forum when you can and keep us up to date.
Hugs,  Raven


----------



## Denise1952 (Jun 19, 2015)

Few more photos, miss really having time to yack with you all Denise





My frog Prince never did get close enough so I could kiss him.  Maybe I was too old for him.  Couldn't really tell if he was a Senior Prince or not


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 19, 2015)

There will come a time....


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2015)

Looks cozy, Denise. Keep 'em coming!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 19, 2015)

Camping is great in Oregon, thanks for posting such nice pics!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2015)

Gorgeous Pics Denise, sounds like you're having a whale of a time... we do miss you lots


----------



## Ameriscot (Jun 20, 2015)

Nice pics, Denise.  Looks peaceful.  Miss you.


----------



## Raven (Jun 20, 2015)

Thanks for more pictures Denise.
It looks cool, peaceful and relaxing at the campgrounds.


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2015)

*Ground Control to Denise*

Earth to Denise....please check in!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jul 6, 2015)

Meanderer said:


> Earth to Denise....please check in!
> 
> View attachment 19171View attachment 19172



Hear from her frequently-she is doing fine! Only gets to "town" ,where she gets a cell signal, every few days and goes to the library to use the computer, but is limited to 15 minutes. Still planning on coming to California but waiting to get to the top of the "list".


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

Thanks for the update Mrs. R, hope she can move to California near you very soon.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Hope all is going well for Denise!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2015)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> Hear from her frequently-she is doing fine! Only gets to "town" ,where she gets a cell signal, every few days and goes to the library to use the computer, but is limited to 15 minutes. Still planning on coming to California but waiting to get to the top of the "list".


Thank you Mrs. R, for the latest!  Let her know that we still have her "reserved" parking space here!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 6, 2015)

Oh thanks Ginna,

I miss being here more, and I will be back today after I get more ice.  Just needed to check my bank account  I have some pics for you guys too.  I can get 1 hour but man that flies by when you are addicted to the internet like me, LOL!!  Big hugs all!  BBS, denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Denise, so glad to hear from you!!!!


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 6, 2015)

Ok, here I am, but have to keep it short as I am researching my next campground near Eureka, I think, maybe more inland, not sure yet  Here are some hopefully humorous photos of my home in the great outdoors:

Find the hidden object (haha, good luck)

This one I sent into Good Housekeeping!

No Albert, that is not a giant douche-bag

These are my feet.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

Haha!  Looks like you're enjoying yourself being out in nature.  I've been to Eureka (Cali, right?).  At one time hoped to move to Arcata.


----------



## Denise1952 (Jul 6, 2015)

Arcata!! Yes, I plan to stop there, it's supposed to be a lovely, little town  I have been in 100 degree weather and ready for a break, so looking for something around that area  I can't wait to see the redwoods again!! hugs, denise


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 6, 2015)

nwlady said:


> Arcata!! Yes, I plan to stop there, it's supposed to be a lovely, little town  I have been in 100 degree weather and ready for a break, so looking for something around that area  I can't wait to see the redwoods again!! hugs, denise



It used to be a hippie town.  A great place for vegetarians and those who like to express their individuality.  I applied for a clerical job at the university there when on a vacation in 1996 or 97.  The person laughed as she said she had several thousand applications for secretarial positions.  The pay is the same at all Cali state universities, but the cost of living in Arcata was much lower than someplace like San Francisco. 

I loved the redwood forest there!  Awesome!


----------



## Meanderer (Jul 6, 2015)

It's perfectly safe in the outdoors, Denise!....


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 6, 2015)

Good to hear from you Denise, getting out in nature is sooo good, glad you're enjoying!


----------



## Linda (Jul 6, 2015)

It's good to hear from you Denise.  I love the photos you've been posting.  Now I want to go camping.  My very best to you.


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 6, 2015)

Nice to "see" you Denise!   Stay safe, and stay in touch.


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 7, 2015)

Wonderful to hear from you, Denise.  Looks like you are enjoying your adventures in such beautiful country!


----------



## Raven (Jul 7, 2015)

Hi Denise, So glad you checked in.
I have been thinking of you and happy to know you are enjoying the great outdoors.


----------

